# COBRA AMP Driver



## Tab373 (Mar 3, 2012)

Tried the all new COBRA AMP Driver 9.5 stiff shafted club today.First impression of the club were pretty good.The club i would say would appeal to perhaps a younger market and i am including myself in that bracket being 38 years old.The bright orange grip feels good in the hands a very tacky grip indeed and for me the orange is something a little different rather than going for the plane old boring black grips. The shaft continues the trendy colour scheme going from orange to silver grey and the spec of the shaft is pretty good as Cobra have fitted a Aldila RIP shaft as standard. I have the same  RIP shaft in my Taylormade Superdeep but the Cobra shaft does not feel Boardy like my shaft.The head of the cobra is silver grey with orange and black on the sole and to me looking down at address the head seems big and looks east to hit.The silver/grey head may look strange to some but it does not look much different to the whiteheaded drivers on the market at the moment so should take long to get use to.The alignment on top of the crown is the COBRA name and the club sat really square at address. The club is adjustable via a screw on the bottom the three setting are neutral,closed and open i kept the club in the neutral position for my test. Now this club i have read is one of the most forgiving on the market so when i hit my first shot of the day with it and it went low left bout 200yards i had my doubts about the forgiveness. i continued with the club and the flight was medium to high with a rainbow flight.The club looked good but for me i just could not get it out the middle and distance wasnt great the Rip shaft is a good shaft but probably a cheap made for cobra shaft and it was too light for me.Club would suit a higher handicap player with a smooth swing.

Wayne (Tabs373)

h/cap 6


----------



## Dodger (Mar 3, 2012)

I have heard it is a high spinning driver with good carry but no run.

I am currently having a similar problem with my ZL Encore that performs exactly as you describe the AMP.


----------



## Iaing (Mar 4, 2012)

Didna think that you'd want to touch anything orange Dodge.


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 4, 2012)

hi Dodge the AMP was just not for me I would of liked to adjust the club to the open position as this is how I like my drivers set up so I can give it a whack without worrying about the left side to much.


----------



## pingu (Mar 4, 2012)

Many thanks for that,im trying one today,so will see how i fair with it.


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Pingu let me know how you got on with the Cobra it didn't work for me how about you.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 5, 2012)

I tried one recently in an open fitting back to back against the current line up of i20, rocket balls , r11s, Nike vrs, yonex & callaway razr fit. I ended up with the AMP.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a nosey at one in AG at the weekend and though it looked really nice at address. I didn't hit it though.


----------



## Naybrains (Mar 25, 2012)

Got fitted for one today! May just post a little review later.


----------



## Mr_T (Mar 25, 2012)

Given the amount of orange on the GM website I'm not sure my brain could cope with any more!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 1, 2012)

not a fan of it in the slightest going on looks alone!


----------



## Dodger (Apr 2, 2012)

Tried it out last week and hit it great but not for me I am afraid as it has a very 'dead' feel off the clubface.

Interestingly I changed by ZL Encore 10.5 for a 9.5 and the difference in flight was remarkable,I even think I may get away with an 8.5.

I am convinced that my 10.5 is nearer 13 degrees in loft......I heard something interesting from a pal that he went to a fitting at St Andrews and when he remarked that the 10.5 he was trying went lower than the 9.5 he had the guy fitting him said that he would bet that the driver he had was nearer a 12 degree as it is common practice for companies to brand the head with degrees that do not actually match what the actual loft is...............he measure it and sure enough the 9.5 was actually 11.5 in loft!!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 2, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Tried it out last week and hit it great but not for me I am afraid as it has a very 'dead' feel off the clubface.

Interestingly I changed by ZL Encore 10.5 for a 9.5 and the difference in flight was remarkable,I even think I may get away with an 8.5.

I am convinced that my 10.5 is nearer 13 degrees in loft......I heard something interesting from a pal that he went to a fitting at St Andrews and when he remarked that the 10.5 he was trying went lower than the 9.5 he had the guy fitting him said that he would bet that the driver he had was nearer a 12 degree as it is common practice for companies to brand the head with degrees that do not actually match what the actual loft is...............he measure it and sure enough the 9.5 was actually 11.5 in loft!!
		
Click to expand...

Dodger, mine is the 9.5 and even that flies high... starting to bug me that I'm getting so little run. I like the direction control, and it's a really stable shaft, but higher flying than anything I've used before.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 2, 2012)

I love the hybrid no doubt about it but I've just got my hands on the 2h/17* hybrid and that club is something special! :thup:


----------

